# Alveys



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

G'day all,

Being a Kilt wearing, cabre tossing overstayer as a good 'ol boy from here once called me, my fishing history evolved around egg beaters, the odd fly reel and the odd baitcaster are all reel types which I have taken out in the blue on the yak, had a ball with but then spent a lot of time and money in maintaining. I acknowledge that many people prefer the cheaper reels that you can throw away each year etc etc however i like to think that if i am putting $110 worth of braid and lure etc on a reel it will work.
So I got my hands on an Alvey reel which was grimed up to buggery and stripped it down to each component, bought the new washers and springs for the drags etc and realised how simple but effect the concept was (yet another great Aussie invention to go with the other two or three!) if this reel was dunked etc little or no damage whould come of it.
So question is, for the purpose of bottom bashing, trawling and or all fishing that doesnt involve plastics, would the alver be a good choice! I intend to try it but am seeking other opinions.

Hints greatfully recieved.

Cheers

Brian


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes you have to love Alvey reels. I grew up fishing the rocks around Sydney with one and used it mainly for blackfish but also tossed lures on it and the odd bit of float and bottom fishing and had no dramas. I still have that original reel which is over thirty years old now. I do think for lure fishing i would prefer another reel, but for most types of fishing its a good choice..


----------



## radar (Nov 4, 2007)

Gday paddleparra, Mate theres been alot of great fish caught in this country on the humble alvey, I wouldn't go using braid but with mono being a little easier on the fingers , there was a bloke on here who used them all the time and had some unreal captures (breambo) .When i was a tacker my father made me use a timber snapper alvey ( i think they were 12 inches ) 40lb mono , my first offshore experience


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdLOMrAAABZfgAAQQEUAEACEmAAv79+gIACVBqnqfqhvVGIAA0aDU9CaCjaBBoyeUZUCQ5jqdPJgc2UkanlDvxQRpZ6g4qtc8iLA/OKeZYnCp5m9aIJgpt4YMRDtgWcNpZ38eoB2SoFhYrK4JKd2tPR6rtNve7vFFaWAbs5AMjLadrlTBY0mdbsK6R5k2bhDlKswrQG+GWkXRWII/i7kinChIaWcZWA=


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

redphoenix said:


> Great trolling reel. One potential negative is the line slipping off the spool, wrapping around the handles, and snapping. Lost a nice mackerel in the whitsundays that way.
> 
> Still, awesome reels.
> 
> Red.


Yes that can happen, but the alvey was designed to be used rod in hand and finger on the line.If you want a good trolling alvey you cant go past the 525c snapper reel [non sidecast] with line bar [the line can't slide off],also has clutch and star drag and is rugged as all alveys are,*note always use mono,regards Kieran.


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks lads, I have picked up a new smaller alvey today for the yak but am keen to use this one I have restored, its a 650 c with drag etc, now in respect to the braid -v- mono, I have spooled it with braid and done a few casts and retrieves, the braid could cut the fingers but I have picked up some surecatch leather fingerguards and hope that this will help with the issue, I thought that due to reduced memory the braid would be better for not tangling nor comming off the reel, am I wrong?


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

paddleparra said:


> thanks lads, I have picked up a new smaller alvey today for the yak but am keen to use this one I have restored, its a 650 c with drag etc, now in respect to the braid -v- mono, I have spooled it with braid and done a few casts and retrieves, the braid could cut the fingers but I have picked up some surecatch leather fingerguards and hope that this will help with the issue, I thought that due to reduced memory the braid would be better for not tangling nor comming off the reel, am I wrong?


I would still not do that as if you get a fish that runs it would cut through it like a hot knife through butter,if you are still thinking about doing it get in touch with alvey themselves and see what they say.Memory is not such a problem with alveys as they have a large spool diameter.Its your call mate i can only warn against it :shock: .


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

Ahhh the old Alvey's, an amazingly simple and well thought-out reel.

Ive fished a bit with them, never had to buy one (i just get dads old ones) dads first Alvey, brought with his first pay cheque over 20 years ago is still going strong and is now mine. Washers have never replaced, all it gets is a spray down after use but its still goes good lol, the only thing that breaks is the 'clicker' for the ratchet.... No biggy


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

deano199 said:


> Ahhh the old Alvey's, an amazingly simple and well thought-out reel.
> 
> the only thing that breaks is the 'clicker' for the ratchet.... No biggy


Easy fix , usually just the spring which you can get your local tackle shop to order in for next to naught. A virtualy indestructable reel.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

you can get a small line guide on your rod to take most of the pressure off your fingers,they put them on wilson surf rods,come in handy when greenbacks are firing off the beach
cheers clarkey


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Magic....... thats what that little hooky thing is on my rods! What suggestions for mono line weight class if fishing fo tailor off the beach then (via surf rod at say Fraser?) As the braid cost me a packet and all my yak reels and their spares are braided out


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

can't remember exactly i think ones 20lb and other 15lb the lines been on for a few years now.if you've got surf alveys we get a ball of string and wind it on first because they take a lot of line to fill
cheers clarkey


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

kritter67 said:


> deano199 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahhh the old Alvey's, an amazingly simple and well thought-out reel.
> ...


Yeah ive fixed it before but finaly came to the conclusion i dont need it so i stopped replacing them.
the biggest problem was corrosion eating away the spring, then when id go to use it the spring would just snap.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

paddleparra said:


> Magic....... thats what that little hooky thing is on my rods! What suggestions for mono line weight class if fishing fo tailor off the beach then (via surf rod at say Fraser?) As the braid cost me a packet and all my yak reels and their spares are braided out


Mate I think you are in error using braid on the Alvey, but that is your decision....on the beach I use 12lb mono on both my 600A and 650C, and have used also 15lb and 18lb mono as well but prefer the 12lb as an all round size....have gone down to 9lb but found it difficult to hold a good fish up on the sand as wave surge pulled it back....they are great reels I have 500 through to the 650, and use the 500 on the yak


----------



## paddleparra (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok am convinced, you probably saved my fingers anyhow, will grab some 15lb mono before i head off to Fraser next weeked.

cheers lads


----------



## drawicki (Jun 15, 2008)

for anything exept repetive casting (eg, plastics) i reckon an alvey would be perfect, might dust off my old one and try it out


----------



## Del (Jun 23, 2009)

always fished an alvey for all my beach casting needs. snapper salmon mullies etc

absolutely love them!

but for cast and retrieve cant beat an egg beater..

the yak.. should be fine with an alvey. but certainbly not braid!


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

deano199 said:


> kritter67 said:
> 
> 
> > deano199 said:
> ...


Ah not washing it down then :lol: ,just a quick wash and a spray with wd40 ,and i have found no problems.


----------



## deano199 (Nov 2, 2008)

[/quote]

Yeah ive fixed it before but finaly came to the conclusion i dont need it so i stopped replacing them.
the biggest problem was corrosion eating away the spring, then when id go to use it the spring would just snap.[/quote]
Ah not washing it down then :lol: ,just a quick wash and a spray with wd40 ,and i have found no problems.[/quote]
yeah but im lazy and Alvey's are tough soo they can handle it.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

I use alveys and eggbeaters on the yak, I love how you can dunk alveys and just rince them off!
If I'm showing someone how to fish off the yak and they are new to the sport then I get them to use an alvey just in case they drop the rod for some reason - it has happened to me and there went a $130 reel!


----------



## roller (Jun 18, 2009)

I've got a couple of Alveys nearly 20 years old, you should see the looks I get and ''stupid'' comments when I bring them out the box, if I needed to rely on one reel, it would be a Charles Alvey of Brisbane everytime!!


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

roller said:


> I've got a couple of Alveys nearly 20 years old, you should see the looks I get and ''stupid'' comments when I bring them out the box, if I needed to rely on one reel, it would be a Charles Alvey of Brisbane everytime!!


I agree if i was stuck on a deserted island i would hope i had one as who knows how long i would be there,they rarely break!!


----------



## rossbyers88 (May 4, 2009)

mate i have a few alveys that i use off the land and i love em. you got me thinking and i might invest in a short rod for the 650.
cheers


----------



## etr420 (Jan 7, 2008)

I use my dad's old bakelite Alvey from the 50's for estuary and beach fishing. Sometimes also for bait fishing from the shore on Lake Burley Griffin. Long since got rid of the clicker.

I have a Magbream rod of around 3.5m which is designed for Alveys: lowish reel seat, first guide halfway up the rod, light, floats with the reel attached. A very good combination for beach fishing, float fishing from jetties, breakwalls etc.

Haven't used it from the yak. The great thing is their immunity to sand, salt etc, and the fact that you can cast great distances with light baits.

I do take mine out on the yak every now and then just to let all the line out behind me to straighten on the water, nothing attached to the end. (I do this with my eggbeaters, too).

Some good tips here:

http://www.surfcasters.iinet.net.au/Usi ... Reels.html

Note particularly the use of very small swivels.

I seem to recall reading an old Vic McCristal book with a chapter about spinning for tailor using Alveys. Got it somewhere in the house.

Ed


----------



## CatfishKeith (Apr 17, 2009)

I've got 3 Alveys to oldest being 25years old. Alveys are great reels and on a beach I wouldn't use anything else. On the beach I use my old 650c which is a deep spool about 1000 metres of 10Kg line and a 12'144MT rod.

I use a 500 size reel with a long light whippy rod for estuary fishing. I can flick an unweighted nipper (yabby) over an incredibly long distance.

I've only got into egg beaters for the Yak


----------



## Ahnkochee (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm probably the rare Hawaiian that loves and owns several Alvey reels, use them for shore casting, bottomfishing, and trolling. They are almost perfect for kayak and canoe fishing where exposure to the saltwater is constant yet these Alveys take the abuse with flying colors. I've been trying to promote them here in the islands but so far in almost 30 years of trying very little interest. :?


----------



## redracingski (Jan 29, 2008)

I use an alvey all the time trolling lures from the back of my ski.

Lesson 1 i learnt that braid doesnt work with line coming off the spool.

Lesson 2 is be very careful when you get a strike cause mine occasionally goes into casting mode in the middle of the fight.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

redracingski said:


> I use an alvey all the time trolling lures from the back of my ski.
> 
> Lesson 1 i learnt that braid doesnt work with line coming off the spool.
> 
> Lesson 2 is be very careful when you get a strike cause mine occasionally goes into casting mode in the middle of the fight.


Cant quite figure out why it would be doing that , maybe over oiled/greased at the turn table or in need of tightening , it may just be worn out which i doubt you could do .Regards Kieran


----------



## soggypilchard (Dec 1, 2008)

never used one iin a kayak, but used my grandfathers old bakelite alvey around the rocks for years.
not sure about the new ones, but this one didnt have a drag.
they are by far the toughest reels.
i have had sand, mud, fishing line, the works in it and rinsed it, and kept going.
one important rule for alveys is to *use at least one swive*l, as line twist is a problem going from sidecast to directly being wound back on the reel.


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

soggypilchard said:


> never used one iin a kayak, but used my grandfathers old bakelite alvey around the rocks for years.
> not sure about the new ones, but this one didnt have a drag.
> they are by far the toughest reels.
> i have had sand, mud, fishing line, the works in it and rinsed it, and kept going.
> one important rule for alveys is to *use at least one swive*l, as line twist is a problem going from sidecast to directly being wound back on the reel.


You should place the swivel above all other terminal tackel ie first connection from the main line,K---------


----------

